# Fresh water fishing



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi guys
Me and fishy are going to go up to one of the dams around the sunshine coast this Sunday, but we dont know where to go. Come to think of it we dont know where the dams are or how you fish in fresh water :? 
This is going to be the first time we both have fished fresh, But all's we know is we want to target bass.
So i think the most importent thing is location because it dont matter if you've got a stink boat with a 250hp motor and all the tackle in the world, if theres no fish you aint gonna catch one.

Where can we go?
Can you troll for Bass and other freshies?
Do we need to buy new lures?
If so what can you recommend?
And if ive missed any question out i should of asked please just throw in the answer anyway.

Any and all help is going to be needed 
Thanks Rik

P.s ive been reading up all morning and it seems that surface lures are the go on bass.

Ive got too kick ass surface lures 
http://www.akff.net/forum/hosted_images ... ox_174.jpg
the daiwa and the buggipop are both surface lures will they work on bass?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Rik

Borumba Dam, near Imbil, west of Hwy 1, and Lake Macdonald, near Cooroy/Noosa. Both have good populations of bass and other freshies. Note that you need to have a permit to legally fish in impoundments. Buy them online at
https://www.smartservice.qld.gov.au/AQ/selectItem?formID=3.

Small hb lures, or spinner baits, trolling or casting to snaggy/weedy areas will do the trick.

Enjoy, hope the weather's good.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Rik

Borumba Dam, near Imbil, west of Hwy 1, and Lake Macdonald, near Cooroy/Noosa. Both have good populations of bass and other freshies. Note that you need to have a permit to legally fish in impoundments. Buy them online at
https://www.smartservice.qld.gov.au/AQ/selectItem?formID=3.

Small hb lures, or spinner baits, trolling or casting to snaggy/weedy areas will do the trick.

Enjoy, hope the weather's good.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

hi rik - theres some pretty speccy dams on the coast but i've never done very well while fishing them except for once using bait as a kid (edit: that definitely reflects more on my fishing prowess rather than there not being any fish around!). A very nice dam for a paddle is Baroon Pocket which you will find just outside Maleny, nice area and by all reports there is some ok fishing to be had.

Another that seems to produce bass regularly, and has appeared on rex hunt a couple of times, is Lake Mcdonald, just outside Cooroy on the Coorooy/Noosa road. Also you could target the wild bass in the Everglades system of creek between the Lake Cootharabah? and Harrys Hut on the Noosa River - very nice paddle.

As for lures i've never caught a bass so any advice here is purely from reading magazines. It seems poppers are good but generally when its a bit darker (dawn/dusk). If its a sunny day they might be hanging deeper so a sounder and some sinking lures might be more effective (Jackals/Cotton Cordells) and also the spinner baits seem to catch their fair share (think shiny bright skirted thing that swims that looks more akin to a Rio Mardi Gras costume than anything actually resembling common Bass foodstuff...they seem to catch fish though). Have fun.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok so i need a permit......one problem with that, at the bottom of the link it says 
Do NOT proceed unless you have a printer.
After completing your payment online you will need to print the actual permit. You must have this printed permit with you at all times when fishing in a stocked dam.

And i dont have a printer, what can i do? can i buy one a the local tackle shop?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Rik,

The Hobie dealer for QLD is based on lake MacDonald. When I tried out the Hobies I took the rods along and caught a few nice Bass.
It's a pretty dam and not to big.

Most of your lures will work fine. If using the topwaters leave them sit for as long as you can, then pop, leave, pop, leave etc.....
But vary it to see what they like on the day.

Here is a little bit of info.
Most local tackle stores have the licences.

http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/MacDonald.htm

The map has some marks where I caught fish last trip.
The bubbler in the middle can work well at times. (check your sounder for activity).


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

hey poly hows it going mate?
Are you up this way this weekend?
If so you fancy come upto a dam?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Magicrik,

don't underestimate the power of SX 40s & 60s on bass also. they account for more bass for me than anything else.

Baroon Pocket is a magical place. if you like paddling with old growth rainforest as a backdrop and surrounded by huge hills beautiful place mate. I have heard stories of 50cm + bass being taken there.

Borumba Dam is a big place and full of lunatics in stink boats & jet skis on week-ends. Yabba Creek just outside of Imbil is also a good option for wild bass.
There is a turn off just outside of town (on the way to borumba) to a very good launch site and a great paddle up stream from there. there are a couple of shallow gravel races you will need to walk your boats up but in-between, some very good water and some fun, gentle rapids to run coming back 

good luck mate.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Rik,

No plans to come up - Yet.
But as I read this thread it may be hard not to.

If you could post a time/place in the trip forum I will keep an eye on it and hope to see you there.

Ash


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

hey hairymick
Where i Baroon Pocket?
Ive been looking on whereis.com and i cant find it?

N/p poly we need to know where were going first :lol: 
But sure ill put a post up.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

scotty beefs said:


> ....A very nice dam for a paddle is Baroon Pocket which you will find just outside Maleny


my bad - its actually just outside montville. On whereis it is referred to as Lake Baroon


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

rik,

i've been to Baroon pocket dam a couple of times so no problem getting there. I also had a chat with the local tackle shop, can buy permits before we go, also checked out a few lures and i can see me adding quite a few to my collection. it seams we can troll, cast, jig or use surface lures so plenty of options.

so i reckon Baroon Pocket is the way to go. and I reckon we launch from the malanie side of the dam (no particular reason but we gotta launch somewhere). I guess we should post the details on the trip thread and see who fancies coming along.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

sounds good to me mate

And beefs no probs mate, it took me some time but i found it in the end


----------

